# Vape Gear Beginner to Advanced



## Gizmo (16/9/15)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## kev mac (16/9/15)

Gizmo said:


>



@Gizmo a clear concise tutorial that I wish i'd seen at the beginning of my vape journey, could have saved some cash on the Vuse I started on.


----------



## Nick (16/9/15)

That was a great video. ..TC finally explained in English. ... I am loving TC.


----------

